# SHALL WE PLAY A GAME??



## cyberdigger (Nov 8, 2009)

OK, I just filled this snuff jar with a mix of pennies, nickles, and dimes.. whoever guesses closest to the amount of money inside the jar wins it.. empty, of course, I need the change to pay for shipping! 
 Each forum member is allowed one guess, but can change their guess by editing their own post, if so desired. The contest will end on Wednesday Nov 11 at 8 PM Eastern "dark way too early" time...  I invite all members, new, old, and in hiding, to gave a guess.. if you win, you can also "donate" the jar to another member of your choice, if you prefer... who's guessing??


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 8, 2009)

$1.82


----------



## ajohn (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok, now that I have a little more time,I'm seeing about 12 dimes visible.At about 25% visibilty of all the change, that would make about 48 dimes.Plus 3 and 3/4 penny rolls.Plus always a low % of nickles...maybe one pre 12 coins....let's see...carry the four,Take into consideration a + or - of 5%...I'm gonna go minus...NO,I always estimate low.this time I gona go Plus...Let's see...$11.62[]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2009)

Great game, Charlie,

 Put me down at $4.07. Thanks


----------



## epackage (Nov 8, 2009)

$6.07


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 8, 2009)

$6.66 []


----------



## imukdiver (Nov 8, 2009)

4.81  []


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 8, 2009)

$4.11 is my guess

  Happy Digging!!


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 8, 2009)

$3.89[&:]


----------



## madman (Nov 8, 2009)

6 bucks


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2009)

$$$$$$4.50$$$$$$


----------



## corrybottles (Nov 8, 2009)

$2.73


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm guessing $5.73 [] 

 ...I'm gonna stick with my original answer!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 8, 2009)

I go with $5.03 Chuck. 

 Above is old.
 Nov. 9th update (on new info from Charlie) $5.01


----------



## bikerchic (Nov 9, 2009)

$3.43!


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Nov 9, 2009)

$2.50


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 9, 2009)

$4.10


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Nov 9, 2009)

$3.47


----------



## coboltmoon (Nov 9, 2009)

3.34


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Nov 9, 2009)

$2.35...not enough for shipping!


----------



## glass man (Nov 9, 2009)

WELL SINCE FURTHER DOWN YOU SAY NO ONE HAD IT RIGHT SO FAR THEN THE ONE I HAD HERE WAS WRONG! [I IS A GENUIS LIKE THAT!]   

 WELL THEN I AM GONNA GET IN TOUCH WITH ROGER SAY I AM YOU AND I[YOU] FORGOT MY OWN NUMBER AND WILL HE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT IT IS![8D]    OK ROGER TOLD ME IT IS 8 DOLLARS AND 53 CENTS!  [DAMN DID HE SAY DOLLARS OR POUNDS? JAMIE


----------



## ktbi (Nov 9, 2009)

$3.77


----------



## Angelpeace (Nov 9, 2009)

As I turn my eyes inward to the magic eight ball in my mind I see the numbers $4.27. Course I also see the phrase "Ask again later!"[][][][][]
 Peace


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow! Check out all these guesses!! []  Jamie, the guess which comes closest will win.. I emailed Roger with the exact amount when I started this, so I can't just make it up and favor one person or another.. totally legit, dude!
 Also, my comment about needing the change to pay for shipping.. that was NOT a hint!
 Thanks everyone for playing along, keep em coming!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2009)

OK, so far nobody has guessed correct... that's all I'm gonna say... []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2009)

Moreover, after careful reflection on the nature of this contest, I should probably end it as soon as someone guesses correctly... or maybe not, because then you guys will keep changing your answers every 5 minutes, and that would be assuming I am watching.. nah.. it ends Wednesday at 8. 5 Pacific. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 9, 2009)

Would have to be 6.22  Later John


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 9, 2009)

put me in for $4.42.
 greg


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 9, 2009)

I couldn't see if  it is a half size stuff or full size? I'm in , $3.43.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 9, 2009)

$5.76 Charlie.[]


----------



## capsoda (Nov 9, 2009)

$2.67


----------



## Just Dig it (Nov 9, 2009)

$4.20


----------



## mgardziella (Nov 9, 2009)

$5 exact


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Nov 10, 2009)

$4.02


----------



## annie44 (Nov 10, 2009)

$1.68


----------



## scottysbottles (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm guessing $1.57, thanks , scotty O'Farrell , collector of scotts emulsion ,  southeast kansas and northeast texas bottles.


----------



## patsythecowgirl (Nov 10, 2009)

$1.40 [:-] 

 Recently caught the "bottle bug"


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Nov 10, 2009)

1.47 + or - whatever makes me right.


----------



## Kilroy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like fun.
 I'm guessing:
 about 12 dimes
 about 15 nickels
 about 3 1/2 rolls of pennies
 total = $3.70


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 11, 2009)

What a fun idea!  My guess is $2.87


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 11, 2009)

$3.11


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2009)

4 more hours until the moment of truth.. get your guesses in, everybody!! []


----------



## markh (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll go with $8.51.
 Mark


----------



## sandman (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm going with 2.83


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 11, 2009)

$7. 01


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I'm waiting for Roger to get back to me, it seems I've lost track of the paper I wrote down the amount on.. where the heck.. 5 minutes to go.. ohhh man...


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2009)

Time's up! Here's the answer: 







 ...Congrats, A-J !!!! []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 11, 2009)

Shoot. I was just about to change my guess to $15.97. That's what I get for waiting until the last minute.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2009)

That's tough luck, Bob.. can you imagine.. you had the exact amount, but you just didn't post it in time.. that kind of thing would haunt me for weeks, I'd be afraid to guess at anything any more..[]

 []


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 11, 2009)

I got it! $13.82...right?  I demand a recount.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's the loot.. you can count for yourself...


----------



## ktbi (Nov 11, 2009)

I just counted it Cyber and I came up with $3.77....Imagine that....Ron


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you count double for heads-up pennies and triple for mercury dimes? I think NOT!


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 11, 2009)

You signature should be GOT CHANGE!


----------



## ajohn (Nov 11, 2009)

Did I win????Leave it up to the construction guys!
 Actually,after doing all the math,with the calculations of the %'s and estimated volume of the container compaired to the displacement of the said coins in relationship to the visual % my answer was actually$1,365,487.13.But that seemed a little high so I just guessed[]
 Well, whether I won or not,thanks Cybe that was a lot of fun.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2009)

[] Yes A-J you won... you want that for here or to go? In other words, PM me your address..


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool contest Chuck. Very nice of you (as usual).



 However, I am still haunted by the fact that I had the exact amount (a few minutes late). Will it ever end? Can there be no rest?


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: ajohn
> 
> 
> Ok, now that I have a little more time,I'm seeing about 12 dimes visible.At about 25% visibilty of all the change, that would make about 48 dimes.Plus 3 and 3/4 penny rolls.Plus always a low % of nickles...maybe one pre 12 coins....let's see...carry the four,Take into consideration a + or - of 5%...I'm gonna go minus...NO,I always estimate low.this time I gona go Plus...Let's see...$11.62[]


 
 I like the way you think there Anthony - I'm thinking the key was staying on the + /positive side!!!

 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  This was a lot of fun!!!  I'm very happy for you!!!  []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks go out to everyone who played along and contributed to this thread! I will work on round 2, coming soon, and all will be eligible to play except those who have won in the past 30 days (sorry, A-J!) 
 Also, since I can't seem to do this enough, I thank Roger for maintaining my favorite website ever, and all the great members for their knowledge, wisdom, humor, and generosity!!! [][] -Charlie


----------

